
It Matters What You Wear to an Exam - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/yes-it-matters-what-you-wear-to-an-exam
======
bradlenox
A little heavy on the jargon, but interesting to see that data supports advice
that is often passed around as being common sense.

